# Vieope´s Journal



## Vieope (Jan 27, 2004)

*Vieope´s Journal* 
------------------ 
_I am a beginner. This journal is BabsieGirl´s idea. 

I am 20-something

6´2´´

172 pounds

Bodyfat: 18 %

Objective: I need to add muscle, I will drop the bodyfat later.


*Exercises* 
----------- 


Monday         - Middle-Back (One-Arm Dumbbell Row) | Hamstrings (Lying Leg Curls)

Tuesday        - Biceps      (Hammer Curls)____________| Triceps    (Cable Lying Triceps Extension)

Wednesday - Chest       (Bench Press)____________| Forearm    (Palms-Up Dumbbell Wrist Curl Over A Bench)

Thursday  - Shoulder    (Front Dumbell Raise)_____| Lats       (Underhand Cable Pulldowns)

Friday    - Quads       (Don´t know the name)________| Calves     (Calf Press On The Leg Press Machine)


. I will focus most on isolation exercises for the first 4 months.
. I am doing only one type of exercise per muscle group.
. I do warm up sets. 
. Maximum weight: 7 sets x 6 reps.   


*Meals* 
------- 
40% protein (240g); 40% Carbohydrate(240g); 20% Fat.
2400 Kcal 

6 meals

Most of my protein intake comes from Chicken Breast, no skin, boneless. (2,200 pounds)
Most of my carbohydrate intake comes from rice. 
Most of my fat are unsaturated.
A lot of water, 5 liters or so, I am addicted to water.
My last meal (rice+chicken) is one hour before I sleep.


*Supplements* 
--------------- 
Multi-Vitamins&Minerals



*What will change in few weeks* 
------------------------------------ 
Add to my diet a lot of fruits and vegetables, of course, watching the caloric intake.
Add 400 calories to my diet as well. 
Start taking a better multi-vitamins&minerals, glutamine, fish oil.
50g of fiber  per day.
Low Cardio 2x per week. 
Maltodextrin+Whey protein for the mid-post-workout-somethinglikethat.
A complex with Zinc and Magnesium before I got to bed.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Feel free to say any constructive criticism. _


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

well planned!  best of luck! glad to see that you started a journal  

one suggestion, I would move your bicep/tricep day to wednesday.. If you hit your triceps the day before chest(which indirectly incorporate tri's as well) then your chest workout is going to lag a bit.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

Good advice Atherjen!  


See Vieope, you'll gets lots and lots of help this way!  I'm so happy you're doing this.  You won't be disappointed and again, you'll be able to track your success by keeping your journal updated.  Stick with it bud!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 27, 2004)

_ Thanks girls for the answers,  I will update regularly. _


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

WELCOME!!! & your journal looks Great!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2004)

Good luck with your journal! Keep us all posted!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 27, 2004)

Good luck with your goals - there's lots of helpful and knowledgable people on this board.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 28, 2004)

_Thanks  . I started to be serious about dieting in the beginning of the year but just now I am tracking everything I eat. The good thing is that I feel more focused on the weightlifting part too. 
The only problem in my progress gonna be how to buy the supplements. Where I live, the ones that have any quality are too expensive. 

I am searching in the forums for good info but since I am a beginner I can miss something. 
Like I said, if you have something to add, just say so._


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 28, 2004)

I recommend Syntrax products.  If you buy directly from their site, it's expensive.  Occasionally they have excellant specials.  The one they're having now is:  You get Isomatrix Reloaded (which is chocolate protein) & SwoleV.2 for $45.00.  Shipping is included.  No extra or hidden fees.  That's it.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I recommend Syntrax products.  If you buy directly from their site, it's expensive.  Occasionally they have excellant specials.  The one they're having now is:  You get Isomatrix Reloaded (which is chocolate protein) & SwoleV.2 for $45.00.  Shipping is included.  No extra or hidden fees.  That's it.



_The problem is that I live far, far away from USA. Everything that has quality and gets to my country is gonna be extremely expensive. I already expend most of my money with food._


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

okay.....so you're saying once you pay for your supps here in the USA, once it gets to your country it's going to cost you again?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> okay.....so you're saying once you pay for your supps here in the USA, once it gets to your country it's going to cost you again?



_Yes, it is like that.. if I buy a product when it arrives I need to pay an importer fee of 60%. So, a product of $40 turns in to $70. 
Don´t forget the exchange rate to my money. It is 3:1.. 
The final product will cost me equivalent of $200. 
Imagine that. _


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

That's odd.  Then again, I understand also.

What country are you from?  I'll do some research for ya.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

_ Brazil
Thanks  _


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

Brazil! Nice!!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Brazil! Nice!!



_Oh yeah  Have you been to Rio before ?
Canada is perfect, I am trying to figure it out if it is possible to go backpacking from Montreal/Quebec to Alaska._


----------



## Vieope (Jan 30, 2004)

*Recent changes :* 
------------------ 

*Meals :* 
------- 

-Today after a long time considering the option I decided to reduce my protein intake from 240 g to 140 g (115g from chicken breast and the rest of egg protein). The reason why I did that is because I have a history of problems with liver, kidney. I read many articles sugesting that a link between a high protein diet and damage to those organs may occur. I personally think that if I take plenty of water and fiber nothing happens. Let´s consider this a flaw in my plan, if by October I don´t see an improvement to my muscular condition, I you blame my protein intake and will be back to the 2g per pound rule.

My macronutrietns and calories now are like that: 
2400 calories
Carbohydrates - 56,7 %
Protein       - 23,3 %
Fats          - 20,0 %

I focus, of course, only in complex/Low G.I carbohydrates.

- Tomorrow I will start my fiber intake, I have been dieting with an unsufficient fibers diet, now it´s changing, I will gradually increase the intake of fiber from 20 g to 40 g daily, 50 g is too much. 


*Exercises:* 
----------- 

- I will put the triceps together with chest, because chest works triceps as well. (Thanks atherjen )
Tuesday and Wednesday are now like that: 
- Tuesday - Biceps (Hammer Curls)____________|Forearm (Palms-Up Dumbbell Wrist Curl Over A Bench)
- Wednesday - Chest (Bench Press)____________|Triceps (Cable Lying Triceps Extension)

- I will probably remove Lats (Underhand Cable Pulldowns), because it works biceps and is just one day away from a major biceps day. Straight-Arm Pulldown will be the choice, it is isolation, just lats. Damm it , I like so much Underhand Cable Pulldowns. 

- I added Abs to my workout routine 2 days per week, I am doing for start, 3 sets with 10 reps. The only thing that I don´t know is the name of the exercise. I do it in a very inclined place. Anybody knows if it is ok ? 

- In one more week I will start to do 2 different exercises per body part, the number of sets continues the same. Like I said, only isolation movements.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

I am reluctant about measuring my body parts, I just don´t like it, I will measure by the eye. 

Oh, I will buy next week a high precision scale to measure even how much oxygen I breath.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

If that's how you want to do your diet, keep it like that for 6 weeks and them make a change.

Can you take before pics and post them?  You can post them in here.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> If that's how you want to do your diet, keep it like that for 6 weeks and them make a change.
> 
> Can you take before pics and post them?  You can post them in here.




_ Do u think that my diet is very wrong ? I am wondering if there is too much carbs. 

I took before pictures but I will post them after I take my after pics  _


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

I think you should up your protein and decrease your carbs UNLESS you're bulking.

It was my understanding  you wanted to cut up.  This all depends on your goals.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll be right back


----------



## Vieope (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I think you should up your protein and decrease your carbs UNLESS you're bulking.
> 
> It was my understanding  you wanted to cut up.  This all depends on your goals.



_ No, I need to add some weight, muscle. Then I will drop the body fat. 
My calories I will increase by 400 next week. 

Why can´t I keep the 60 % 20 % 20% when bulking or cutting  and just drop or raise the coloric intake ? 

It´s like I wrote in the last update, the 23,3% of protein is because of poor condition of my liver,kidney.

_


----------



## Vieope (Jan 30, 2004)

_ Talk to you later, I gotta go to the Gym. 
_


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

When you are bulking you increase your caloric intake and when you cut, you decrease your caloric intake.

When I say increase or descrease your caloric intake I mean, the "type" of calories you're increasing and descreasing; ie:  Fat, Carb & Pro.  You cannot keep the numbers the same through the entire bulk and cut phase.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> When you are bulking you increase your caloric intake and when you cut, you decrease your caloric intake.
> 
> When I say increase or descrease your caloric intake I mean, the "type" of calories you're increasing and descreasing; ie:  Fat, Carb & Pro.  You cannot keep the numbers the same through the entire bulk and cut phase.



_I didn´t know that. Is there a article I can read ?

Basically what I understood is :

Cutting - more protein
Bulking - more carbohydrate.

Is that correct ?_


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll find you an article.

You could purchase the book Prince is promoting.  Burn the Fat Feed the Muscle.  It's an excellent read!

You got it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...adid=5988&highlight=bulking+with+slow+burners


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6620&highlight=male+meal+plan


----------



## Vieope (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> You could purchase the book Prince is promoting.  Burn the Fat Feed the Muscle.  It's an excellent read!



_Probably next month I will register at IM and buy the ebooks 
Thanks for the informations. 
I posted this thread a few days ago about a natural product that is commonly use as a supplement here. See if you think that is a good idea. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26704
_


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Didnt know you had a journal... good luck buddy!  Hey post the pics now


----------



## Vieope (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Didnt know you had a journal... good luck buddy!  Hey post the pics now



_Yes, I do have one  After loosing 40 pounds in 5 months a few years ago with no advice and in a dangerous way. It ´s good to have some advice. 

Picture ? Just in the end of the year.

Do you take creatine monohydrate?

_


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, I used to.  I am now taking swole v2.  I think I will go back to regular monohydrate once the swole is gone though.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 12, 2004)

*Vieope´s Journal Update* 
-------------------------------- 

_I am a beginner, 20-something years old.

6´2´´

172 pounds

Bodyfat: 18 %

Objective: I need to add muscle, I will drop the bodyfat later. (Bulking)


*Exercises* 
----------- 


Monday    - Middle-Back|Hamstrings

Tuesday   - Chest|Triceps

Wednesday - Biceps|Forearm

Thursday  - Shoulder|Lats

Friday    - Quads|Calves



Neglected muscles : Neck, Traps, lower back, glutes.

. I train one muscle group per week, catabolism doesn´t occur that fast.
. I will focus most on isolation exercises for the first 4 months.
. I am doing 2 types of exercises per muscle group.
. I do warm up sets. 
. Maximum weight: 7 sets x 6 reps.   

Low Cardio & Abs 2x per week.

*Meals* 
------- 
2539 Kcal per day

Protein : 33,70% Carbohydrates:58,40% Fat:7,79% ( I increased slowly the protein intake, it is near 40% again, liver and kindey didn´t complain, so.. )

6 meals

Clean food, high quality protein, carbohydrates and fats, 50g of fiber per day.

Three litters or more of water per day.

Last meal is one hour before I got to bed. (high protein, low carbs and fats).

*Supplements* 
--------------- 
Multi-Vitamins&Minerals:

Vit.E                - 45   i.u
Vit.C                - 600  mg
Folic acid           - 500  mcg
Vit.B12              - 25   mcg
Vit.B6               - 10   mg
Vit.B1               - 30   mg
Nicotinamide_        - 100  mg
Copper               - 3    mg
Calcium Pantothenate - 25   mg
Vit.B12              - 10   mg
Zinc                 - 23,9 mg


Because deficiency in some vitamins and minerals may influence in protein synthesis, I need to change the approach of how I take them. IMO MultiVitamins&Minerals are bad because they normally come with high amounts of one type of micronutrients and lack support in others. I will take them isolate, it is better. Oh... and the RDAs are a joke. 

Monohydrate Creatine HPLC standard, I am in the maintenance phase.

Maltodextrin - 20 g during workout, 20 g as a transport system for creatine.


*What will change in few weeks* 
------------------------------------ 
Add to my workouts the neglected muscles.
Add to my diet a lot of fruits and vegetables, of course, watching the caloric intake.
Start taking isolate vitamins&minerals, glutamine, fish oil.
Whey protein for the post-workout.
A complex with Zinc and Magnesium before I got to bed.

*What MAY change in few months* 
------------------------------------
I am studying prohormone and anabolic steroids. Who knows?  

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Feel free to say any constructive criticism. _


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 20, 2004)

OK.... a lot of your program looks sound.  I understand supplements can be burdensome in different parts of the world, and I think your doing a good job of using what you have.

I was reading this :

I train one muscle group per week, catabolism doesn´t occur that fast.
. I will focus most on isolation exercises for the first 4 months.
. I am doing 2 types of exercises per muscle group.
. I do warm up sets. 
. Maximum weight: 7 sets x 6 reps. 

Low Cardio & Abs 2x per week.


2 types of exercises per group sounds ok.  I dont understand why you are doing 7 sets x 6 reps?  Even high volume advocates (which I am NOT) usually dont go above 5 sets per exercise.  What about trying 2 exercises for small muscles and 3 for larger ones and trying 1-3 sets for 6 to 8 reps, especially if your looking for bulk and size? The most "proven" rep range for most people is 6-10 for size and 1-6 for strength.

As far as catabolism occuring, there are many different studies, some suggesting it doesnt occur for weeks, others saying it can occur around 72 hours or so.  Thats a tough one, and I say try different training methods to see which one works best for your body.  (Max-ot, HST-Go Pro) and such. For example:  

HST  each bodypart 3 times a week
Max 0T-  each bodypart once a week
Dual Factor Training 2 times per week

I also think you should DEFINITELY not do mostly isolation exercises for the first 4 months. If anything, do COMPOUND movements for the first 2 YEARS.  Building size and muscle is done best with compound free-weights.  Being new to the whole bodybuilding deal, it is very important to strengthen your stabilizer muscles, espeically in the beginning. If you do nothing but Isolation for 4 months then try compound movements after 4 months, you become much more at risk for injury, not to mention very weak still.

And try doing HIIT cardio for 2 times a week instead of low. There is much evidence that HIIT cardio spares muscle and burns fat much better than low intensity cardio 

Just my two cents on a few thing.  

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 22, 2004)

_ Hey camaro, thanks for the feedback.  

I do 7 sets in total, doesn´t matter how many exercises I do per body part. Yes, I follow the principle of MAX-OT but I am reading about HST. 
The cardio thing is nothing serious, just because I love walking. It will only get serious when I am cutting, then I will star doing HIIT, can´t wait. 
Yes, I will put more compound movements. It was a bad move nothing doing more. 

In few weeks a update will happen, come back and leave the two cents again.  _


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 26, 2004)

You got it.


----------

